# Kody-Liver issues



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just got a call from Kody's VET about his recent blood work. They say his Liver enzymes are high. They suggested a Bile Acid test, ultrasound or just treating him for an infection to see if that is causing his bloodwork to be off. Since I don't want to just start treating him 'blindly' I have opted for the Bile Acid test in the morning. Kody will be with the VET most of the morning for this test.

I am wondering if anyone has had experience with Liver issues? and what kind of treatment or prognosis came about for you?? am I doing right by the Bile Acid test??


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes you are doing right by getting the bile acids test. He will have blood drawn before and after he eats. Bile acids are the 'test' to determine liver problems.

I have a chi that has liver problems from phenobarbital she takes for epilepsy. I just got a supplement called 'liquid hepato' and it is supposted to help. Several people on the board have chi's with liver problems. Maybe they can give you more help.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

So sorry Jan you are going thru this. I definitely agree you did right with the acid test. Keep us updated. Hope he gets better soon and it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Talk to Zorana as she has gone through this with Mimi


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

okie...thanks....... Kody is home now..... pretty tired but he is barking at some unseen Force outside so he must be OK 

I won't know the results for a few days... *fingers crossed*


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I really hate that Kody is having liver issues. Lulu had hepatitis a little over 1 1/2 years ago. Her liver enzymes were high, but I don't remember her having a bile acid test. She was put on an antibiotic, a SamE drug, and a liver cleanse diet. Hers was acute. I can't remember now if a cause was determined, but she has been fine since her treatment with no relapse. I am really hoping Kody's situation is similar to Lulu whether you determine the cause or not, it is treated with success--never to return!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

just listened to a VM that the VET left for me about Kody...

The Bile Acid test came back Normal :cloud9:
Since test is normal it means his Liver is functioning OK but since his bloodwork came back with HIGH levels, they don't know why his Liver is damaged. They recommend Kody to start a course of Antibiotics with Followup bloodwork after the course is done.

they said if I do want an Ultrasound referral, they would be glad to give one to me.


Kody is back to eating fairly well although he still has diarrhea. You won't know anything was wrong, he plays, sleeps, eats....

I think I am going to go with the Course of Antibiotics and then a followup bloodwork....

does this sounds like a good course of action for him???



.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Sending get well wishes and prayers your way.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a 40 pound shepard mutt who got sick. I got her to the vet with symptoms of vomiting, lethargy, no appitite. She had some fever, and her liver enzymes where sky high. Diagnosis: hepatitis. She was treated at the vet for 48 hours with IV, antibiotics. I had 5 nieces and newphew living with me while their house was being built, and the vet had me bring all 5 into the exam room. He told them that if they fed this pup ANYTHING without my knowledge she could die. He made them individually promise not to feed her anything. It worked, and she recovered to live to 14.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I think you're doing the right thing with the antibiotics. Keep us updated. I love when they go crazy over those unseen things. Lol


----------

